# GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?



## powerbass4 (9. August 2012)

*GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

In "Race Driver: GRID" spielten laut Codemasters (Racing) nur 5% in der Cockpit-Ansicht; weshalb es diese in "GRID 2" nicht mehr geben wird.....
(Ich denke es sind weit mehr als nur 5% !)

Wie sieht es bei euch aus; habt ihr in "GRID" die Cockpit-Ansicht genutzt bzw. wünscht euch diese in "GRID 2" ?


----------



## PC GAMER (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Gant Klar *JA!

*Wahrscheinlich gibt es keine Cockpit perspektive, weil das die Konsolen nicht packen. Eine Schöne aussenwelt darzustellen und n Cockpit was funktioniert.

Spiele Rennspiele mit Lenkrad.


----------



## bootzeit (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[x] Nein/Egal


----------



## Anna83 (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[X] Nein

Ich fahre mit Pad in Verfolgerperspektive.


----------



## XXTREME (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[x] Nein/Egal

Zwar schade für die die es brauchen aber für mich spielt das keine Geige da ich die Motorhaubenansicht bevorzuge und ebenfalls mit einem Gamepad Rennspiele zocke .


----------



## Rohstoff (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[X] Ja

Aber sicher doch! Für mich würde sich das Spiel beschnitten anfühlen, wenn ich nicht mehr in EGO-Perspektive fahren dürfte. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an Micro Machines


----------



## Schokomonster (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Ja ohne wirds garnicht erst gekauft.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[x] Nein/Egal

Da ich das Spiel eh 97% im Multi zocken werde, ist es mir grad recht, wenn die zusätzliche Zeit in Bugfixing gesteckt wird.


----------



## ich111 (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

_[x]Ja_, weil ein Rennspiel imho einen Cockpit Ansicht braucht


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[X] Ja......und wenns keine gibt werd ich das Spiel auch links liegen lassen...außer vielleicht
              die OCH Edition...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[X]ja

Ganz klar ja, alleine schon aus Solidarität mit den Lenkrad-Benutzern. Durch Cockpit-Perspektive wird das Racefeeling auf ein ganz anderes Level gehoben und ist der Realität natürlich deutlich näher. Das virtuelle Lenkrad lenkt ja auch mit und evtl. ist sogar der Gasfuss zu sehen. Die Verbindung mit dem Spielgeschehen ist insgesamt viel intensiver. Man ist keine dritte Person, kein Vogel oder fliegende Kamera, man ist schlicht und einfach der Fahrer.
Die Minijoysticks und analogen Trigger vom Pad haben mit "Auto fahren" weniger gemein, da passt dann sogar die ThirdPersonAnsicht  
Aber auch mit Pad schalte ich ganz gerne mal in die Ego-View um, die Ansicht ist halt authentischer, auch wenn die Übersicht stark leidet. Wenn man aber die Strecke kennt, fällt das Problem weitestgehend weg. Nur die Gegner im Seitenbereich sind schlechter zu sehen. Spieler mit drei Monitoren und/ oder Track-IR ausgeschlossen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[x] Ja

Auf jeden Fall, alles andere ist für mich kein richtiges Rennspiel


----------



## PC GAMER (10. August 2012)

Was für eine Umfrage hat codemasters gemacht und Kamm nur auf 5 % ?


----------



## i!!m@tic (10. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Cockpit-Perspektive ist für mich ein MUSS!


----------



## Zergoras (10. August 2012)

[X] Ja
Da ich mit Lenkrad fahre ein muss.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[X] nein

Bei Arcade Games ist mir das völlig schnuppe, da reicht auch die Motorhaube. Wenns anfängt real zu werden, dann ist die Cockpitansicht ein Muss.


----------



## Freeak (11. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[X] nein/*Egal*

Mit ist es irgendwo egal, wenn es eine gibt ist es gut, wenn nein ist es auch nicht weiter Schlimm. Wenn ich Realismus will dann setze ich mich in mein echtes Auto und fahre. Denn mehr Realismus wie da geht gar nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. August 2012)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[x] Ja! Die Cockpit-Perspektive gehört einfach ins Spiel, auch wenn es eher arcadelastig ist. 

Diese angebliche Umfrage von Codemasters ist Müll! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man tausende Gamer befragt und von denen dann nur 5% die Cockpit-Perspektive nutzen.


----------



## OCBgamer (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[x] Ja - Autofahren ohne Cockpit-Ansicht?
Wollte mir GRID 2 kaufen und hab mich schon drauf gefreut - jetzt werd ich das lassen - schade.


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Habe auch Ja gewählt, obwohl ich selbst auch mehr aus der Motorhauben Ansicht spiele.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

[*X*] Ja.

Aber: Bitte einstellbar, auch *ohne* virtuelles Lenkrad.

Beispiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwVk2GglhaU

Weil, _wenn _ich mit Zockerkurbel fahre, also eine reellle vor der Nase habe, _dann_ brauche ich kein Zweites, virtuelles, noch dazu. Das mach die ganze Spielatmosphäre kaputt.
Da *Grid 2* eh' nicht mit Cockpitansicht kommen wird, wird's mit Gamepad aus der, hier genretypischen, Verfolgerperspektive gespielt.


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Ja, ich will eine Cockpit-Ansicht im Spiel haben.

Aber es ist für mich kein (Nicht-)Kaufgrund. Ich warte mal Tests und Erfahrungen ab und entscheide dann in Ruhe. Der erste Teil war super.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (17. Mai 2013)

Ja, denn die sorgt in Verbindung mit einem Lenkrad für ein besseres Mittendrin-Gefühl


----------



## regenrohr (27. Mai 2013)

Ja ist ein muss gehört für mich einfach dazu. Anders macht's keinen fun


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Was für eine Umfrage hat codemasters gemacht und Kamm nur auf 5 % ?


 
Eine bei der man das Ergebnis schon im Vorhinein kennt  Statistiken sind alle sehr anpassbar  (Quantil)


----------



## Zergoras (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Egal, spiele mit dem Xbox 360 Controller und benutze die Kamera hinter dem Wagen.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Also ich hätte schon gern die Cockpit Perspektive


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Nö, nicht wirklich. Spiel immer in Verfolgerperspektive. 
Habe das schon in GRID 1 getan und auch in jedem anderen Spiel (mit Ausnahme von Shift / Shift 2).


----------



## Edgecution (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*



> Nö, nicht wirklich. Spiel immer in Verfolgerperspektive.


So siehts aus. ^^​


----------



## Dryair0815 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

Inzwischen gibt es eine Mod, die die Cockpit-Ansicht hinzufügt. Einfach mal googlen...


----------



## Kusarr (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 - Cockpit-Kamera erwünscht ?*

ja, die sieht super hässlich aus ...


----------

